# Beater watch wanted



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

*Beater watch wanted*


View Advert


Hi I'm after a beater watch for my summer holiday. Pool use will be mandatory

Must have water resistance to an absolute minimum of 200m and must be reasonably new and minimum width of 40mm without crown

Anything considered except digitals so WHY? Budget is up to around £120 posted

Must be able to accept PayPal gift

Thanks

Mark




*Advertiser*




Sparky



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

